# Flux core wire sources



## Earl (Nov 2, 2013)

A Powcon sm 200 followed me home this morning along with a wire feeder (power drive 1M).  It also functions as a stick welder and has new 30ft leads.   It has a tweko torch and is currently set up for argon.  I would like to use flux core wire.   Any recommendations as to type and a source?   Most of my welding is mild steel,  1/8 to 3/16 thick.  I have the manual so I don't need info on machine configuration,  just a type and source of the flux core wire.

Thanks,
Ear


----------



## DMS (Nov 2, 2013)

I glanced at the manual on line; looks like a sweet little machine. I don't see any reference to flux core in there. If I were you I would grab a small spool to try. Flux core tends to be larger in diameter (0.045" as opposed to 0.035" for the largest solid wire I have seen). It may be an issue if the torch cable isn't sized for it, course, may not be an issue at all. 

That brings up another issue, you are going to need the right size tips for your torch, so make sure to pick up the right ones to match the diameter of the wire you get. As far as location, I have seen flux core wire at Home Depot. I also looked on google, and there seems to be a bunch of welding supply stores near Phoenix. I would suggest trying there, they are most likely to have everything you need.

- - - Updated - - -

You know, after saying that flux core wire is usually thicker, I found a bunch on amazon that is 0.030". Your local welding supply would likely have it too. Better to get it locally then to pay shipping on it (wire is heavy...).


----------



## LEEQ (Nov 2, 2013)

Gas suppliers usually carry welding supplies also. Where do you get your torch tanks jammed, or your argon? That's a great place to start. Congrats also! You will love welding with gas and flux core together. I got to get paid for it welding big stuff for a while. It was a dream. I didn't have to wag my tip or make patterns. Just drag it along and get beautiful welds. When the settings were right you knew it, too. You could hear the slag behind you going tink tink tink as you weld. It does that as it cools and as it lifts itself off the weld. That's right, no wire brushing! Like I said, you'll love it!


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 2, 2013)

I weld 1/8" and up to 1/4" steel most often. I have an argon tank, but prefer flux-core for the quick setup and shut-down. I use 0.035" flux-core almost exclusively.

I was getting to the end of an 11 pound roll of wire and waited for some to go on sale. The new roll has me thinking that the quality may not be as good as the previous roll. This was from Princess Auto, a northern equivalent of HF. I know there are experienced welders in this group who will have recommendations for good quality wire. I've seen what cheap wire can do.


----------



## LEEQ (Nov 3, 2013)

try turning your gas back on with the cheap wire.


----------



## Earl (Nov 3, 2013)

The local welding supply here caters to high volume customers.  The prices for an individual walking in off the street are ridiculous.  They wanted about $135 bucks for a 10 pound roll of .035 flux core wire.    Home depot is about $84 for a similar roll.   I was just asking if there is a better source and what brand of wire you use.   Sorry if that wasn't clear.

Earl


----------



## DMS (Nov 3, 2013)

That sounds like about double what you should be paying based on the cost at Amazon. My LWS has always been very friendly. They don't seem to care if you are a small guy or a big guy, as long as the money aint` funny. I think I payed around $15 for the 2lb spool I have of flux core (which I have not used yet, I have been using only solid wire with 75/25 argon/CO2 gas since I got my machine). The brand of flux core I have is "Washington Alloy", but like I said, I haven't tried it out, so I can't say much about quality.

Also, there were a couple welding supplies in your area. AirGas and Praxair are renowned for their high prices. You might call around and see if others are better. Barring that, you may think of signing up for Amazon Prime, which used to get you free ground shipping (not sure if it still does).


----------



## "Mike" (Nov 4, 2013)

Direct linky no worky.  Back up to the main page.


----------

